# How many posts per day



## Desecrated (Jan 11, 2008)

How many posts per day is there on this site? Everytime I leave for an hour or two there's at least 200 new posts.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

When I leave this board somewhere about midnight and log again next day there is something about 1000-1200 new posts


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2008)

Total Posts: 3,959 (13.78 posts per day) 
Total Thanks: 857 
Thanked: 178


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

Vova....... He was asking about number of posts on this board per day  not number of single member's posts


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Vova....... He was asking about number of posts on this board per day  not number of single member's posts


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

what's so funny???


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> How many posts per day is there on this site? Everytime I leave for an hour or two there's at least 200 new posts.



To quote Noodles and Drew:

*"A metric fuckton."*


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2008)

About ~2500, give or take. As I post this, it's 7:30 EST (the server's timezone) and there have been 1,914. 

We also hit 800k this month!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> About ~2500, give or take. As I post this, it's 7:30 EST (the server's timezone) and there have been 1,914.
> 
> We also hit 800k this month!



...and half of them are Drew!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> what's so funny???



YOU.




















Kidding. I was laughing at the fact that Yev. posted his own stats. Should have quoted his post.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> About ~2500, give or take. As I post this, it's 7:30 EST (the server's timezone) and there have been 1,914.
> 
> We also hit 800k this month!



That's awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)

Great forum  no doubts, so much ALIVE


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2008)

Best forum ever.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 12, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Vova....... He was asking about number of posts on this board per day  not number of single member's posts



oh....sorry 



Rick said:


> Best forum ever.



hells yeah


----------

